# More Walnut Cookies



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

There's been a lot of talk lately about Walnut cookies and Walnut trees in general. I thought I might touch on some of the regional characteristics of the tree in our region. Ours produces a wide variety of fruits and mixes them all together in some sort of mixture of sap and finely ground bits of sweet, tender bark. 

The pictures below show some of the fruit Mrs. TT just harvested a few minutes ago from our backyard tree. 










You can't see the tree rings because they're hidden by all of the various other fruit that our Walnut trees produce. Here's some of the anatomy.











Actually these are her famous Walnut Cranberry cookies. She puts other stuff in there too. Normally she puts Pecans in there but this time she put Walnuts, which reminded me of the recent Walnut cookies thread. So I figured might as well contribute something - sure haven't been able to run the mill lately. :thumbdown:

Out of camera view is a glass of ice cold milk. I didn't ask her why she didn't think to bake some for herself. :w00t:









.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 14, 2009)

Another thread turns to food.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Yummy




.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

....:laughing:


----------



## Rick C. (Dec 17, 2008)

And she still puts up with ya:laughing:


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

I could really get into that Anatomy class.:yes:


----------



## JCCLARK (Jan 30, 2007)

I'd have to taste them to know for sure.:yes:


----------



## hidn45 (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks a lot - just finished my lunch, & now I'm hungry again.

That must be some saw you've got - such a smooth cut I can't see any saw marks at all :detective: .....



randy


----------



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

I was controlling myself pretty good until you made the comment about the ice cold milk.


----------



## dinofirefighter (Jan 8, 2011)

Cookies are my weakness.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

dinofirefighter said:


> Cookies are my weakness.


Cookies are my spinach. :laughing:




.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Where do we place the orders????:blink::yes:

I thought I was doing good with my temptations on a SAWMILL forum.......BUT THANKS to Tex back to seeking cookie ....DOUGH!!!!!

Have a Blessed day,
Tim


----------



## junkhound (Nov 6, 2009)

Looks like I need to run up there and help you put a "finish" on that walnut. I'll give that whole pallet a shellaccing, :yes:
Junkhound


----------

